# Suspect In Pot House Bust Gives Tour Of His Home



## FruityBud (Jul 16, 2008)

A guy busted for growing marijuana in his house talked only to Action News.

Ron Miller is not too shy about what he is accused of doing. He says he is just a farmer and police say he is just a criminal.

Action News reporter Heather Klein has the details behind the bust.

Henderson Police found out about the grow house and busted in early Tuesday morning.

Ron spent the night in jail but he gave Action News his side of the story as well as a tour of his now former grow house.

"I am a farmer. I plant my crops, I harvest them, I put them for sale on the market, kind of like corn," said Ron Miller.

Corn is however, legal.

The more than 120 plants found growing in 33 - year - old Ron Miller's house are not.

"I was getting ready to make a sandwich and boom my door got kicked in and I guess it was the Las Vegas SWAT team," explained Ron.

Every bedroom in the house was used to grow marijuana with no space left to sleep except the walk-in closet.

"Yeah all five bedrooms are laced, I live in the closet," said Ron.

There were so many plants that one or two pieces got left behind.

"There may be a few stray leaves around there, mostly the marijuana is smoked in bud form," explained Keith Paul from Henderson Police.

Besides the plants, police also confiscated a pound of bud.

Ron's grow house pulled such a profit he has not worked a legit job in five years.

"All my clientele are rich upper scale white people. People would not even think they smoke marijuana but they do," explained Ron.

Action News asked him if he was worried about his serious drug charges and Ron said, "I have an attorney I just pay him, I mean OJ Simpson killed people I am sure I will be alright," said Ron.

Ron says he has his pilots license and used to fly marijuana for other growers.

Then one day he decided to grow his own.

Ron is charged with possession with intent to sell.

View video and Interview at: *hxxp://tinyurl.com/6lmm38*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 16, 2008)

that dudes doing everything you dont do if you ask me,i mean come on,dude even told em he used to fly marijuana..what a dumb ace...but then again..he is already busted so i guess theres not much he can do now..but i would think his lawyor would tell him to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 16, 2008)

man I wish i live with him and help him, he should keep his mouth shut and let someone rent out my place hehe    but again,  people of america please please support norml   I m thinking about contact norml see if I can get pettion straight out  farmer is not crimminal pot users is not crimminal but america says you all are, so change it for everybody please?


----------



## Firepower (Jul 16, 2008)

He sounds like one of those Jack nicholson type bad *** that just doesnt give a crap,  i definitely like his attitude:headbang2: .   :aok:


----------



## tokemon (Jul 17, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> that dudes doing everything you dont do if you ask me,i mean come on,dude even told em he used to fly marijuana..what a dumb ace...but then again..he is already busted so i guess theres not much he can do now..but i would think his lawyor would tell him to keep his mouth shut.


That old Abe Lincoln quote comes to mind.



> [FONT=georgia, bookman old style, palatino linotype, book antiqua, palatino, trebuchet ms, helvetica, garamond, sans-serif, arial, verdana, avante garde, century gothic, comic sans ms, times, times new roman, serif] It is better to keep one's mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and resolve all doubt.


[/FONT]


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 17, 2008)

I like his attitude on the whole thing and I think more people should have the same attitude. I agree with him 100% that he was a farmer and everyone else who grows is as well.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 17, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I like his attitude on the whole thing and I think more people should have the same attitude. I agree with him 100% that he was a farmer and everyone else who grows is as well.


Yeah that works well when your in the US court system. How many people have to get life terms for grass before idiots like that learn to play the game? I don't agree with the moronic laws anymore than anybody else but a pompous *** rarely does anything besides ache. The guy is a fool.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone seen blow?


----------



## Megatron (Jul 18, 2008)

Huh...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 18, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Anyone seen blow?



Love it!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jul 18, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> Yeah that works well when your in the US court system. How many people have to get life terms for grass before idiots like that learn to play the game? I don't agree with the moronic laws anymore than anybody else but a pompous *** rarely does anything besides ache. The guy is a fool.



I think either you or i are missing the point here. He got caught and then stuck his middle finger in the air to the law and court system. At that point in time I woudl have done the same thing, either way I am going down the road for a while, especially with that many plants.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 18, 2008)

What happens to him depends entirely on how much he can use the system.

1. If he can show a mishandling of evidence and get all or part of his crop disallowed as evidence...

2. If he can show evidence of illegal actions of the police during any portion of his arrest or during the search of his home...

3. If he can show fault in any parts of the evidence used to obtain a search warrant for his home...

4. IF HE CAN PAY AN INVESTIGATOR AND LEGAL TEAM to research these issues and utilize all the loop-holes in the justice system to his advantage, then he, like that lowlife scumbag murdering butt-wipe OJ, can walk away from it with little or no harm done to him in relation to what the legal system wants to do to him.

***

It all comes down to the philosophy of the "Crap Sandwich":

"The more bread you have, the less crap you have to eat"


WHAT A FREAKIN WORLD WE LIVE IN


----------



## Figurehead (Jul 18, 2008)

I for one am paying very close attention to this case.  It hits very close (just miles) from home.


----------



## Figurehead (Jul 18, 2008)

OK, his house was less than 1 mile from my work.  I can see it on my way home everyday.  He seems to be shooting himself in the foot by talking about this, however I have to agree with everything he's said.  He COULD beat this if he'd just keep his mouth shut.  Heck, he could beat this just with the interview video... I mean, did you see what all the cops left behind?  I mean, how sloppy can you get?  Left a light, scraps of weed and even a sizable bud behind?  IMO...They WANT him to get away with it.  Either some of the cops are his customers, or they want him to start over so they can find a bigger bust.


----------



## Stoner94043 (Jul 18, 2008)

This clown is exactly what's keeping us down. What a friggin' fool. I hope he takes that attitude to prison with him. From the sounds of it he will make someone a nice prison wife. Not cool. Flipping Law Enforcement off is not cool. I've been busted before. You stay calm. You don't talk trash to the cops/feds. You give short precise answers or you keep your mouth shut. I was caught redhanded with a qtr. pound. I spent 90 days at a local "rest stop for criminals" that's what we called Elmwood Correctional Facility. Sorry, I'm not impressed by his behaviour and find it disgusting. He deserves a Darwin Award for helping put growers and users back a few years.

Ex: In Santa Cruz,CA. a few years back the feds busted one of their main growers. He handled it like he should have - all business. He along with the club owners were able to get his bond reduced and the crime from a felony to a misdemeanor by acting in a responsible and professional manner.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 18, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I think either you or i are missing the point here. He got caught and then stuck his middle finger in the air to the law and court system. At that point in time I woudl have done the same thing, either way I am going down the road for a while, especially with that many plants.


He didn't stick his middle finger up in the air he basically made the sates case for them. Now all they have to do is lock him up and throw away the key. I take it you have never been before a judge facing serious time. I have, and trust me the best thing you can do is shut the hell up and let your attorney do the talking. In this country you can go to prison for a very very long time for that amount of dope. By getting all cocky and blowing your wad in the first five minutes so you can feel like a tough guy you pretty much make the cops work cake.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 18, 2008)

yeah this guy probably should tone it down a little , or he'll end up in a deeper hole before he knows it...But from what i can i tell, it could seem as if he might be talkin' about some of his high class clients and to have them know that they're safety could be at risk...And the strings would begin to pull


----------



## tokemon (Jul 18, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> yeah this guy probably should tone it down a little , or he'll end up in a deeper hole before he knows it...But from what i can i tell, it could seem as if he might be talkin' about some of his high class clients and to have them know that they're safety could be at risk...And the strings would begin to pull


Not without the pullers stepping forward pretty much in the open. If he implicates anybody with no proof they could take anything he may have left after the state gets done with him. A good attorney could have guy that guys butt for libel in less than a day if he even utters one last name lol.


----------



## Figurehead (Jul 18, 2008)

My honest guess is that he's got someone in his pocket.  The officials in Southern Nevada aren't always on the up & up, and more often than not, tend to lean towards the "not".


----------



## Firepower (Jul 19, 2008)

Figurehead said:
			
		

> OK, his house was less than 1 mile from my work. I can see it on my way home everyday. .


 
Keep us updated if you can on what happens with his case


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 19, 2008)

Any good lawyer would tell you to keep your mouth shut and let him/her do the talking. I have been busted before and that was what my lawyer said, and he was right. He took care of everything over lunch with the judge and prosecutor. Kept my *** out of prison and a simple possession on my record. Beats the hell out of a cultivation charge.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 19, 2008)

Still looks and smells of a grow for profit only i hear nor see anything of talk about med use or dispersement to dispensaries, so hes a dope dealer growing enough to hit huge paydays his choice and should be punished with in limits suitable to his crime. if you know how to grow sure you can consider yourself a farmer as any grower should, but if you only smoke a qp in a couple months you only need to grow a few plants to make due so 120 adult plants (or whatever ratios said grow had) is going to make for lots and lots of product, i know a grow like that would keep me in supply for a number of years.



			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> 4. IF HE CAN PAY AN INVESTIGATOR AND LEGAL TEAM to research these issues and utilize all the loop-holes in the justice system to his advantage, then he, like that lowlife scumbag murdering butt-wipe OJ, can walk away from it with little or no harm done to him in relation to what the legal system wants to do to him.


:headbang:


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 19, 2008)

Like he said if O J can get off of murder, then he should get a slap on the wrist !
I don't Blame the guy for showing off his house to auction new and even telling what he has done in the Past by hauling MJ over the border, Yea it telling on himself but he must be Proud of what he done in the past and he can't get into trouble over that because who to say he did or didn't fly MJ over the border those can be just words.

The guy just wants to be Herd that he was a FARMER growing corn outside and MJ inside..


----------



## Figurehead (Jul 19, 2008)

OK, it's BIG talk among the circle of friends I have.  We all think the same thing, he did the interview as a "threat/warning/insurance" to some of his "Upper class white customers", ie., judges and polititions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2008)

yo if he was doing it to blackmail his big shot customers, one would probbly kill him if they were that rich and powerfull. remember money buys everything.. but happiness all i need is MJ for that.


----------



## POTUS (Jul 20, 2008)

I find it interesting that so many are in doubt as to the motives of this guy.

*"Ron says he has his pilots license and used to fly marijuana for other growers."*

So he worked for other people who were members of the WEED-GUNS-DEATH group of organized crime as a pilot. This is supposed to make me have a warm fuzzy feeling for the guy? He helped support a network of people who use marijuana to gain profits REGARDLESS of anyone who gets in their way. Just cause one of these crime networks a little trouble and watch how fast you become DEAD. They have ONE motive. MONEY. They don't give a ratsass about marijuana being legal, being good for medical reasons or anything else. THEY WANT MORE MONEY, even if it calls for the death of someone or even many people.

*"Then one day he decided to grow his own."*

What bull. No he didn't. He decided to take out the other players in the crime network and become his own little cartel of organized crime. By doing so, he became even richer off the very people who populate this group by charging ridiculously high prices for something his customers could be growing in their own home for pennies on the dollar compared to what he charged to fill his little greedy, money hungry pockets.

Then he openly states his racist point of view:

*"All my clientele are rich upper scale white people."*

So he openly states that he intentionally avoided anyone who isn't his preferred race. From this statement, are we to assume he thinks that people who aren't white can't be "upper scale" or "rich"? Or is it that he meant that people who aren't "rich upper scale white people" aren't someone he wants to sell his over priced weed to because they aren't trustworthy or perhaps not as usable if he wants to blackmail them later?

This guy is a low life scumbag. There is no doubt in my mind that he would cut his own mothers throat for lunch money.

Like I said, don't glorify this piece of crap. He got exactly what he had coming to him and will go to prison with the rest of societies scumbags for placing his personal profit over the value of human life.

Anyone who sells weed for profit is part of the problem, not part of the solution to the problem.

Greed and laziness are what drives people to become dealers.

Good riddance to this clown. I hope he enjoys his new life as a cell block *****. He's exactly where he should be.

GROW YOUR OWN WEED. GET AWAY FROM THIS TYPE OF PERSON. DON'T HELP THE DRUG CARTELS BECOME RICHER BY MURDERING PEOPLE AND USING THIS WONDERFUL PLANT IN THEIR QUEST FOR WEALTH BY GUN.

If we all grow our own, who would they sell to?

I'll tell you; the people who have the least. Poor people who can't grow their own because of their place in the money system. The dealers will prey on people who have no choice but to use their product or not use MJ at all.

So what does that tell you about the type of people who sell weed?

They take advantage of people. There is no other way of looking at it.

The only difference between a Heroin dealer and a marijuana dealer is their product. Their morals, greed and general lack of decency are exactly the same.

Stop supporting these punks. Grow your own stash.

GROW ONLY YOUR OWN.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 20, 2008)

hey this is america!! all local, state and federal governments are crocked, this is fact!!! its not about wrong or right in america its about how much money are you going to give to all these branches of government!!!! and if you dont pay you dont stay!!! fact!!!!


----------



## POTUS (Jul 20, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> hey this is america!


 
Actually, it's not.

This group was started by MarP in Holland and is still sponcored by him in Holland.

There are as many as 20 other countries represented here on MP.

The USA is only one of them.

You are correct in saying that all politicans are untrustworthy. That's true no matter what country you're in. To succeed as a politican, they HAVE TO lie, cheat and steal. If they didn't, they would last about 10 minutes.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 20, 2008)

i am talking about where this guy is in the thread. i dont know about other countries, but i do know about america, and it is not just polictian that are currupt.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 20, 2008)

so your saying america is the only corrupt nation i think not,... this seems to getin political so im just gonna leave.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 20, 2008)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Anyone who sells weed for profit is part of the problem, not part of the solution to the problem.
> 
> Greed and laziness are what drives people to become dealers.


I agree here. I'm not saying anybody who sells bud is scum but most of them are. I had a guy try to sell me a eighth of kush for $200 the other day. He said 'I had to pay $500 for an ounce' so I was like damn you wanna make $300 on a ounce of weed? It's just something else to sell so he don't have to work for a living. I have high hopes (pun intended) that mj will be rescheduled soon and that will do a lot to fix this outrageous market we have now.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 20, 2008)

no, thats not what i sayed, i was just commenting on this thread. i am by no means getting polictacal are however you spell it. but since you asked , america is the biggest corrupt nation that i know of..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 20, 2008)

$200 an 1/8!??? I have smoked stuff straight from the Hawaiian Islands and only paid $350 for the oz. It was probably the best smoke I have ever had. 

On the topic, the guy is arrogant. That is one thing prosecutors hate more then anything. He shows no signs of remorse or taken responsibility for his illegal actions. It will totally backfire when it comes time sit at the bargaining table.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 20, 2008)

i think it all depends on how much money he brings to that table!!!!! just my thoughts!!!


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jul 21, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Still looks and smells of a grow for profit only i hear nor see anything of talk about med use or dispersement to dispensaries


What's the difference between selling to dispensaries and selling directly to people? The latter is simply skipping the middle man. Please don't tell me you think one is ethical and the other isn't.


----------

